

I'm ditching Google - gregchapple
http://gregchapple.com/ditching-google

======
shervinafshar
Everyone might like a challenge every now and then so I wish the author best
of luck challenging himself to live without using Google services and have
more control over his digital life, _but_ the center point of the post shows a
big misunderstanding:

> Yes, I may have ticked the box saying “I have read the terms and conditions”
> [...]. However what I did not (at least intentionally) sign up for was for a
> large corporation to collect information on my every day life, my
> interactions, habits, preferences and so on.

That is exactly what one signs up for by accepting those terms and conditions.
Like any other legal agreement, it is not possible to accept those
"unintentionally". Even if an "agreeable cat" accepts to be tricked to check
that box for you!

